# Plyed the wrong way - now what?



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - I've been so busy I haven't had time to post much. We just got a new ram lamb (adorable!) and are getting another whether tomorrow, so I'll try to post pics soon. We've been busy getting the garden ready, and I've been washing fleeces & spinning too - fun stuff, but not a lot of computer time left :zzz: (I've been trying to keep up with reading here tho - I love to see what you all have been up to!!) 

Anyway - I spun my first true worsted single using BFL top, and I started Navaho plying it, but a third of the way through, realized that I was plying clockwise, the same way that I spun the single. :doh: Is this going to make a really twisty yarn? I thought maybe I could go back and spin it the other way once I get through the whole bobbin? Sigh, and it was going so well...


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

I dont think it will make any difference, once your yarn is washed and dried it will be fine.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Shazza said:


> I dont think it will make any difference, once your yarn is washed and dried it will be fine.


Really? Is that true just for Navajo plying? Or for straight plying too?
I guess I gotta 'speriment some more now.


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Really? Is that true just for Navajo plying? Or for straight plying too?
> I guess I gotta 'speriment some more now.


I dont spin my singles with a huge amount of twist so when I Navajo ply because it is chaining it either goes all one way or the other, not a lot of difference in my opinion. Whereas if you spin a lot of twists in a single and plyed 2 singles but went with the twist then you would probably get some of that funky twisted yarn...over twisted yarn seems to sell ok ....not my cuppa tea though. :clap:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The chain aspect of the plying would balance it somewhat. That makes sense.
Especially if the singles are not too twisted already. 

I am only spinning on a spindle so far and plying with the twist just TAKES too long.
Holy Cow, you would have to go forever to make them actually twist together.
(it is easy to tell when you are 'doing it wrong', LOL.)
BUT! I havent learned the Navajo Ply, and on a wheel it would be faster. 

farmwannabe, let us know how that works out.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

You can finish plying the "wrong way", wash it and let it hang to see just how twisted it is (don't put a weight on the skein). If it's too twisted, just run it through your wheel again and undo some of the plied twist or all of it and re-do it the "right way."


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I just spent the last 2 hours re-plying it, and I'm really glad I did. I was going to wash it and see what happened, but as I started winding it on my niddy noddy, it was sooooo twisty and felt almost like wire in places, so I think it was way over-twisted. The yarn is so much softer and just looks much better now.

It's great when "mistakes" are learning opportunities! I learned a lot from this!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

It's ok, you just have to knit it backwards.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

farmwannabe said:


> I just spent the last 2 hours re-plying it, and I'm really glad I did. I was going to wash it and see what happened, but as I started winding it on my niddy noddy, it was sooooo twisty and felt almost like wire in places, so I think it was way over-twisted. The yarn is so much softer and just looks much better now.
> 
> It's great when "mistakes" are learning opportunities! I learned a lot from this!


& since you asked, I got to learn too.


----------

